# Propane Fridges



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Thirty years ago my father took the fridge out of camp when a yahoo apparently did some night shooting from a road at deer under an apple tree and put a couple holes in the camp. One passed about 8" above my bunk and the other passed through the frig but did not hit anything vital.

We have long since removed the apple tree and let brush grow along the road so the field is not very visible. Now I am thinking it might be time to reinstall a frig so we don't have to run for things in coolers outside the door all the time. 

We use the gas lights rarely because of the 12V solar system for lighting but we do have a gas range. My question is: Do modern fridges suck up a lot of gas so I might need an extra standby 100# cylinder for a week to 10 days at camp?

I know they ain't cheap but it's time for the red pines at camp to be thinned again so we will have some cash. FM


----------



## big show (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a propane fridge from an RV. Since August 1, I used one 30# cylinder using it three days a week, every week. I just changed it to the other tank yesterday. For some of that period, I ran it off my generator during the day since the generator was running anyways. I figure it averages about a pound a day. 

It will be for sale soon since I am currently having the power line extended into camp.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

Forest Meister said:


> Thirty years ago my father took the fridge out of camp when a yahoo apparently did some night shooting from a road at deer under an apple tree and put a couple holes in the camp. One passed about 8" above my bunk and the other passed through the frig but did not hit anything vital.
> 
> We have long since removed the apple tree and let brush grow along the road so the field is not very visible. Now I am thinking it might be time to reinstall a frig so we don't have to run for things in coolers outside the door all the time.
> 
> ...


A lot depends on how big you want frig and freezer or just frig !
Here is a 10 cubic ft frig & freezer that only uses 1.5 Gal per 7 days so i would say no on stand by tank ! I would say put a T in and run off same tank as heater and bring up a new full tank once a year and you should have more then enough! https://www.warehouseappliance.com/...10-cu-ft-by-ez-freeze-prices-and-information/


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Great advice. Keeping a spare around isnt that expensive, on the other hand, 20# spare would probably be adequate.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

miruss said:


> A lot depends on how big you want frig and freezer or just frig !
> Here is a 10 cubic ft frig & freezer that only uses 1.5 Gal per 7 days so i would say no on stand by tank ! I would say put a T in and run off same tank as heater and bring up a new full tank once a year and you should have more then enough! https://www.warehouseappliance.com/...10-cu-ft-by-ez-freeze-prices-and-information/


Thanks for the tip. FM


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

They sell new ones all different sizes at the Amish Hardware in Clare if you ever get down this way


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

and i believe Mio..


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Forest Meister said:


> Thirty years ago my father took the fridge out of camp when a yahoo apparently did some night shooting from a road at deer under an apple tree and put a couple holes in the camp. One passed about 8" above my bunk and the other passed through the frig but did not hit anything vital.
> 
> We have long since removed the apple tree and let brush grow along the road so the field is not very visible. Now I am thinking it might be time to reinstall a frig so we don't have to run for things in coolers outside the door all the time.
> 
> ...


What about a battery bank and an inverter? A small generator to recharge the batteries when a meter shows the output is getti g low? I can build an electric car, I can knock that out no problem.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> What about a battery bank and an inverter? A small generator to recharge the batteries when a meter shows the output is getti g low? I can build an electric car, I can knock that out no problem.


Thanks for the generous offer. I will take that under advisement for sure. FM


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

If anyone is looking for parts for your old propane refrigerator, go to Maine Gas Refrigerator Sales and Parts. They are about the only ones with parts for the old Servel propane refrigerators.
I ordered a new retrofit burner, because Klixon failed, from Art a few years ago. He adjusts the burner for the elevation where the refrigerator is going to be used. No one else was able to help. His son-in-law is running the business now.

https://mainegasrefrigerator.com/about-us


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Petronius said:


> If anyone is looking for parts for your old propane refrigerator, go to Maine Gas Refrigerator Sales and Parts. They are about the only ones with parts for the old Servel propane refrigerators.
> I ordered a new retrofit burner, because Klixon failed, from Art a few years ago. He adjusts the burner for the elevation where the refrigerator is going to be used. No one else was able to help. His son-in-law is running the business now.
> 
> https://mainegasrefrigerator.com/about-us


I have been there! Made an appointment for him to fix our old Servel probably 15 years ago. Drove over one day from our place in Northern NY, spent the night and waited for them to arrive the next morning. He hooked propane to our unit, lit it and said it would be a couple hours until he could diagnose. Got looking around, and before 9:00am we were pointed west with a new unit in the truck. He took the old one on trade.


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Forest Meister said:


> My question is: Do modern fridges suck up a lot of gas so I might need an extra standby 100# cylinder for a week to 10 days at camp?


For the fridge I mentioned above it is no more than 15 years old. It is full size and it runs from April to November without shutting off. That was on his recommendation. For years we used to shut the fridge off when we left and back on when we arrived even if just for a long weekend. He said not to do that, that we were not saving enough gas to worry about. I believe the newer fridges may modulate some? As it is, we top our 500 gallon tank off twice a year whether or not it needs it (they won't fill above 70% there). Timing for fills is driven off when the truck is in the area rather than when you need it. That 500lb tank also runs our stove, gas lights and propane generator. Anyways, from one weekend to the next with only the refrigerator and pilots on the stove and oven running the guage does not seem to move. I think 10 days on 100lbs would be fine and most likely will be taking home 60 lbs...unless you are running other stuff off of it.


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Scout 2 said:


> They sell new ones all different sizes at the Amish Hardware in Clare if you ever get down this way


Went looking for that store couple weeks ago. I thought it was on Surry Rd?? Correct? I went E from near Jays till the road (Surry) turned to dirt and then a couple more intersections and then chickened out. Where is it located?? Thanks


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

22 Chuck said:


> Went looking for that store couple weeks ago. I thought it was on Surry Rd?? Correct? I went E from near Jays till the road (Surry) turned to dirt and then a couple more intersections and then chickened out. Where is it located?? Thanks


Go southpast Jay's to the overpass at the edge of Clare. Turn left on the side road there and keep going on that road and you will go right past it. It is down there maybe or 5 miles but I never checked it. Thee is a bulk food store off the road that goes to Beaverton also


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

22 Chuck said:


> Went looking for that store couple weeks ago. I thought it was on Surry Rd?? Correct? I went E from near Jays till the road (Surry) turned to dirt and then a couple more intersections and then chickened out. Where is it located?? Thanks





Scout 2 said:


> Go southpast Jay's to the overpass at the edge of Clare. Turn left on the side road there and keep going on that road and you will go right past it. It is down there maybe or 5 miles but I never checked it. Thee is a bulk food store off the road that goes to Beaverton also


Yep, it's on Colonville Rd, east of US 10/127.
On E. Colonville Rd, three miles east of S. Clair Ave, just east off the corner of S. Rogers Ave.

*Colonville Country Store*

Address: 7047 E Colonville Rd, Clare, MI 48617

Hours:
Monday 8AM–5PM
Tuesday 8AM–5PM
Wednesday 8AM–5PM
Thursday Closed
Friday 8AM–5PM
Saturday 8AM–5PM
Sunday Closed

Phone: (989) 386-8686


----------

